# Weeks Ohio Online only Turf Equipment Auction - End May 14th



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

They have a bunch of JD mowers ...

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/186


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad to see this rescheduled.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone know if they reduce freight charges for more than one mower?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> Anyone know if they reduce freight charges for more than one mower?


You have to negotiate with a shipper on your own. I think most get bids via uShip.


----------



## njoy1389 (May 6, 2018)

Shipping is one thing that holds me back from bidding. Never negotiated or had anything shipped freight before.

I'd imagine weeks would give you some kind of idea what it weighs to help with negotiating.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmmm. How often do these auctions come up? And in a location close to Canada? It's a little early for me to buy one but if it's a good opportunity than the mower can sit in my garage for a year.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Matix99def said:


> Hmmm. How often do these auctions come up? And in a location close to Canada? It's a little early for me to buy one but if it's a good opportunity than the mower can sit in my garage for a year.


Usually they have sales 3 or 4 times a year in Georgia


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I have sent a quote to uship but something is erroring out so they are asking to call them. Does anyone know what the 180 and 220s go for typically? I know there is a range but what's typical? I was looking into the 180 as a I have a smaller yard


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd say anywhere from 200-600 would be a ballpark.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Uship quote was 1200 American. Yikes hah. I'll keep looking locally. Thanks guys.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

With Uship you can actually post a number you're willing to pay and if someone is interested they'll message you.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Matix99def said:


> I have sent a quote to uship but something is erroring out so they are asking to call them. Does anyone know what the 180 and 220s go for typically? I know there is a range but what's typical? I was looking into the 180 as a I have a smaller yard


Id try central transport. Ive had two greensmowers delivered and its been less than $300 each time


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Anyone have experience bidding and shipping greensmower to california?


----------

